
DC Proof -- a free program to help you learn to do proofs - nickb
http://www.dcproof.com/
======
lacker
I'm glad to see more math software out there. But we shouldn't think of
"proofs" of some totally unusual sub-part of math.

A math professor told me once, "A good proof is just an essay that can
convince a skeptical mathematician." In the U.S. there is this bastardized
combination of geometry with "two column proofs" that gives everyone the wrong
idea. Better are problems like, "Spot the flaw in this reasoning".

The concept of proofs should be a way of explaining that to a mathematician,
truth is black and white. It's different than the concept of truth in the
liberal arts or even science. Turning it into abstract logic puzzles is cool
but it misses the best point.

